# Quas is Badass



## sarmisluters (Aug 13, 2019)

Answer every phone call. Follow every lead. Listen to countless tales. Keep kitty ready. Repeat for decades. Then get lucky. 

Oh I forgot most people on the Cabe hate Social Media like Facebook and Instagram.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 13, 2019)

Some times you are lucky....calculate your hourly rate x time spent on faceout and see how much it_ really_ cost you.  Maybe $6000?
Looks good!   (EDIT-no proper words to describe this bike below).


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 13, 2019)

WoW! Congrats on a score of the decade!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryder (Aug 13, 2019)

Can't argue with that.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 13, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Some times you are lucky....calculate your hourly rate x time spent on faceout and see how much it_ really_ cost you.  Maybe $6000?




This.

I have other interests and life is already too short to do everything I want before it’s over. I would rather pay retail and use all that time to pedal, ski, and travel.

Flip side: I’ll probably never find or own something “special”, especially at a bargain price.

Edit: I too used to love the hunt, especially in the days before the interwebs and American Pickers when there were less armchair experts. I like to actually catch fish when I go fishing, and the waters around here are pretty sparse with tons of anglers.

But WOW what a great bike Q scored. I love these streamlined Huffman frames and aim to own a plain Jane version someday.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 13, 2019)

WOW 
NICE!
Congrats Sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 13, 2019)

You left out the best part.
He said he found it about three miles from his house.
Unnfricken believable!


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 13, 2019)

Oh man, great score!!
Lets see the rest of it Sarmis.


----------



## sarmisluters (Aug 13, 2019)

It’s insane just the way it is. Leave it as is.

I call it a Ghost [emoji317] Bike.  Proof there are jewels [emoji184] still out there to be found. Only 3.2 miles away from him, a Ghost [emoji317] Bike !


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 13, 2019)

That's at least the find of the year and the score of a  lifetime for most of us.   Amazeballs.  What was the backstory?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 13, 2019)

SKPC said:


> Some times you are lucky....calculate your hourly rate x time spent on faceout and see how much it_ really_ cost you.  Maybe $6000?
> Looks good!



Yeah but some of us live for the hunt so its time well spent, especially when it pays off like this.


----------



## sarmisluters (Aug 13, 2019)

What Quas said

“Answer every phone call. Follow every lead. Listen to countless tales. Keep kitty ready. Repeat for decades. Then get lucky. “

Prescient words to follow for any hobby.


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 13, 2019)

WOW!


----------



## SKPC (Aug 13, 2019)

"Yeah but some of us live for the hunt so its time well spent, especially when it pays off like this."-bikewhorder comment.

No doubt about it Chris....._especially_ in this very exceptional case.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## fattyre (Aug 13, 2019)

Amazing. 

Did these bikes not have front fender struts?  That detail keeps catching my eye and it looks great.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 13, 2019)

SPEECHLESS!!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic! And agree 1000x also on the ;Answer every phone call. Follow every lead. Listen to countless tales. Keep kitty ready. Repeat for decades. Then get lucky.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2019)

fattyre said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Did these bikes not have front fender struts?  That detail keeps catching my eye and it looks great.



Yes. @sm2501


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 13, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Yes. @sm2501
> View attachment 1046211




Same bike [emoji50]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## John G04 (Aug 13, 2019)

Wow! I can’t imagine finding something like that ever! These look fast standing still. Killer bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> Same bike [emoji50]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Not the same...but could be its twin brother?


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 13, 2019)

Interesting thing is it’s only the second one known in that color.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarmisluters (Aug 13, 2019)

Not mine. 

Just sharing Quas’
find on the Cabe
He posted it on Instagram


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 13, 2019)

Yeah, Scott,I thought about you, as soon as I saw it.

The white darts on the headtube are interesting.
I’ve never seen that motif used on a Safety Streamline.
Original?


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 13, 2019)

Congrats on an amazing score! What state was this found in?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 13, 2019)

Any pictures of the end of the rightside handle grip?
There should be a Delta horn button there.
It and the aluminum handlebar, appear to be the only hard to find parts this bike is missing.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 13, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Congrats on an amazing score! What state was this found in?





I’m guessing New Jersey, since he said it was only three miles from his house.


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 13, 2019)

Who’s Quas ?

Sarmis, I thought it was your score.


----------



## sarmisluters (Aug 13, 2019)

No where did I say it was mine. 

Just helping the Social Media deprived masses at The Cabe by sharing a fellow collector’s crazy insane find.  

The infamous Quas Gandolfo of Linwood, New Jersey 

At one point he had the most hanging tank cantilever bikes of that obscure brand from Chicago. 

Many bikes went through his hands and you can see that in both Evolution books.


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 13, 2019)

Is it April 1st??


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 13, 2019)

sarmisluters said:


> No where did I say it was mine.
> 
> Just helping the Social Media deprived masses at The Cabe by sharing a fellow collector’s crazy insane find.
> 
> ...




Oh that guy.......

I guess I'm not the only one thinking that is was yours. Until post #23 you mentioned that it was not.

It was ambiguous at first. forgive me.

Lucky Quas


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 14, 2019)

Quasimodo Gandolfo to be exact.
With a name like that, you would assume, he had a Wizard like quality, with a Hunch for finding the most elusive of rare bikes.
Bravo!
Quas.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 14, 2019)

He had a hunch? Lol.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 14, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Is it April 1st??



No April first here!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Aug 14, 2019)

Great score Quas. I first thought New Jersey, I thought it had to be you. Your the only one I know of with that name. Haven't seen you in 18 years or so. I bought a black and orange Monark Super Deluxe from you back then. Take care, again, great find.  Ray


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 14, 2019)

Great bike & find apparently!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 15, 2019)

Can’t add much more than everyone hasn’t said already, but just incredible!! Probably the find of a lifetime!!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 15, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Initial post and thereafter it hits the high horse&#!^ meter for me. Thinking someone's trying to set up some big shot folks don"t get suckered again quas my ass never heard of him...
> 
> The bike's been found... Quite a while ago.
> 
> ...




Fake News?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 15, 2019)

First I thought ...oh so .....envious but .....then I looked at my Badass Indian sitting in my living room .....Ah...I’m in my happy place....:0...life goes on....


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 16, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Fake News?




“Never heard of him” so he must not exist.... what a serious Womp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell (Aug 17, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> “Never heard of him” so he must not exist.... what a serious Womp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think he might be Nas's brother Jesse. 
Sean


----------



## charnleybob (Aug 18, 2019)

This hobby, though it seems small, is larger than you think, with lots of collectors most have never heard of.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 18, 2019)

Congrats!!  Cool ride!


----------

